# Bike pictures



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Alright well maybe I can crash the servers with this topic haha. Some you've seen, some you haven't but oh well either way you look at it this is my personal collection that I've been gathering over the past few years.

Feel free to post yours up too.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ah this is what a topic should be about, just pics that speak for themselves, no hate, no drama.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2005, 08:26 PM
> *Ah this is what a topic should be about, just pics that speak for themselves, no hate, no drama.
> [snapback]2720948[/snapback]​*


amen to that big homie :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

By the way that last pic ^^^^^^^^ was a 16" full custom from Florida, Lil Princess is the name I believe. The owner looks so excited don't she? :uh: :roflmao:

That club usually does good out there, Suenos BC out in FL.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Someone needs to come out with a car club called "No Haters CC" or "No Drama Mamas CC" for a woman's car club


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This guy came out to PHX in 2003 and took 2nd place sweepstakes, haven't seen him since  I'd like to go up against this bike again the riddler face lights up. It was made from one of those skull hitch posts with the red LED lights in the eyes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

my computer is taking a dump I might have to wait till tomorrow to post more up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i like this bike


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

keep'em comin Tony uffin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

No bike pic but Lil Deville wanted to see a good copy of FK logo so here it is.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

im likin this bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This is a cool bike, haven't seen it on the scene since 2002 :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I like the box on this trike. Peep the Jack in the Box antenna ball on the back :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damn


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

By the way there is no more www.southwestsyles.com anymore so don't try going to that site. dude that ran it vanished off the Earth, he was editor of Cruizing Customs and no one's seen hide nor hair from those guys in a couple years 

Here's a cool street custom for you street custom fans


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ink Crimes :dunno: or just a lookalike? I dunno those fenders seem familiar.

Cool bike either way.


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks for the pics man, giving me some ideas and getting me motivated.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

1971 Apple Krate. Ah damn this is when bikes were bikes back in the day


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

From the Denver 04 show I believe


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

another Denver bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2005, 08:28 PM
> *By the way that last pic ^^^^^^^^ was a 16" full custom from Florida, Lil Princess is the name I believe.  The owner looks so excited don't she?  :uh:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2720957[/snapback]​*


She!!?? i always thought that was a dude!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Denver trike.

I hope I'm inspring some of you out there to build up your bikes a little by putting these all into one collection :dunno:

Sort of like those Time Life CDs they sell "you would spend a fortune spending all your money buying past issues of LRB but here at Tony O Productions we have taken all the grunt work out for you to see here, just look....." :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 14 2005, 07:01 AM
> *She!!??  i always thought that was a dude!!
> [snapback]2721391[/snapback]​*


The bike is called "lil Princess " Or "Aztec Princess" :twak:

If the owner was a guy I'd be a little concerned :ugh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's some texas bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I wish I could figure out what that steering wheel thing was on this one :dunno: looks cool


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

From a Houston Show


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

What ever happened to the bike Smile Now Cry Later? it had a 16" rim in the front and a 20" in the rear. it was a pearl blue with bad ass engraving.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

You can see Wolverine was hiding behind the curtain in the pic of the Green bike from houston :biggrin: 

This guy copied the frame mods from Wild Suspense. Still looks cool though


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's some texas bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 14 2005, 07:13 AM
> *What ever happened to the bike Smile Now Cry Later? it had a 16" rim in the front and a 20" in the rear. it was a pearl blue with bad ass engraving.
> [snapback]2721436[/snapback]​*


You'd know better than me since you're from TX too  I dunno, last I saw that bike was at the PHX LRM show back in 2001 and haven't seen or heard from him since 

That was a cool bike though, nice engraving


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

You can't tell me the green bike and Wild Suspense are the same frame either. Jokers BC is out of Denver I believe and Wild Suspense is in some club from Northern Cali, Precious Memories or something like that. I saw this green bike on the LRB website a couple years after Wild Suspense was already in the game.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2005, 09:16 PM
> *That was a cool bike though, nice engraving
> [snapback]2721455[/snapback]​*


He got it done in Juarez, Mexico. It was nice though.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I like the seat and center seat post on this one. No one sections the center seat post off like that anymore :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2005, 10:07 PM
> *I wish I could figure out what that steering wheel thing was on this one :dunno:  looks cool
> [snapback]2721417[/snapback]​*


it says No Respect, it was featured in LRB


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Check out the sectioned seat post on the yellow bike in the background


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here it is tony

i just took a pic of it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The LRM staff screwed up at Super Show 2001 in the placement of bikes indoors. They put this bike "midnight flame" right in between 2 Finest Kreations bikes :dunno:

I mean not that this bike isn't quality he just isn't in our club. so the line up went:


Finest Kreations Bike, Finest Kreations Bike, Finest Kreations Bike, Midnight Flame, Finest Kreations Bike, Finest Kreations Bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 14 2005, 07:29 AM
> *here it is tony
> 
> i just took a pic of it
> [snapback]2721523[/snapback]​*



Cool thanks Noe :thumbsup:

So its like a plaque then. Damn that seat is bad ass. I haven't seen a cool mirrored seat like that in a loooooong time. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry not so clear, i don't have a scanner, just a digicam


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I never noticed how many fender braces Midnight Flame has :0 

Anyone know if this guy shows anymore? He was at the Kansas show a few years back.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this might turn out to be the biggest bike topic in a long time


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This is a cool little hot rod lookin type of trike here


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This looks like that trike that had that one nice handlebar "assessory" hangin on it remember? :biggrin: 

I'm still waitin for Lil Deville to build me one of those so I can get major accessory points :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Check out the face cutouts in the rear skirts on that red trike I just posted ^^^^

Never noticed that before, hmm the things you notice when a chick isn't hanging around in a picture huh?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Check out the cool trailer on this one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Looks like the forks and handlebars are all one thing :dunno:

Hmm didn't Lil Deville do the fork/handlebar setup on this? Or at least something similar is on his website.


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2005, 10:34 PM
> *This is a cool little hot rod lookin type of trike here
> [snapback]2721544[/snapback]​*


bloody noice...

and all that surface available for murals eh


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

those are some really nice bikes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

more


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

hey tonyO do u have more pics of this bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

san antonio bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chiquito1228_@Feb 14 2005, 08:15 AM
> *hey tonyO do u have more pics of this bike
> [snapback]2721774[/snapback]​*


Nope that's the only pic I have of that one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

San Fran bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The Flash bike.

I love the patterns on this bike, very cool :thumbsup:

He's been to the last 2 SuperShows. I dunno if he wins but Im sure he does.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I've seen this Mickey Mouse beach cruizer in Vegas in 2000 I think and in PHX in 2001 or 2002 but haven't seen him lately


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2005, 08:18 PM
> *You can't tell me the green bike and Wild Suspense are the same frame either.  Jokers BC is out of Denver I believe and Wild Suspense is in some club from Northern Cali, Precious Memories or something like that.  I saw this green bike on the LRB website a couple years after Wild Suspense was already in the game.
> [snapback]2721470[/snapback]​*



Jokers b.c. is out of El Paso Texas and Wild Suspense is in a club called Low Perfections from Salinas California.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This one is called Satins Sideshow from Legions BC. Classic Legions bike here , very cool.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2005, 08:30 AM
> *Jokers b.c. is out of El Paso Texas and Wild Suspense is in a club called Low Perfections from Salinas California.
> [snapback]2721876[/snapback]​*



Yep that's it. I forgot about that. But yeah see what I mean? The two bikes are exactly the same, still cool frame mods though


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Portland bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Portland bike, Pocahauntis (spelling?)

Cool display for that theme


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

San Diego bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I dont know where this one's from, Cali I believe. I like the display


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I think I saw this one at Super Show 2000


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I saw this one at Super Show 2000 . He was hittin the switches, cool little bike here


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Cool trike here, haven't seen him show in a couple years either, not since Super Show 2002


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

1941 Schwinn.

Why did 20" sprockets never make it big? I mean you wouldn't have to peddle that much before you were flyin down the road right? Bigger sprocket = less effort you have to put into peddling :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

LRM Project 2000 bike.

Someone told me the story of it up in here. I believe this is possibly the first chopper-like bike I remember seein back in 2000.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatever happened to this dude? He used to post up in here a lot. Cleveros was his name I believe.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Asylum Trike back in the good old days before all the drama :tears:


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

ASYLUM B1CYCLE PARTS F0R 2005 L00K CRAZY T0NY0 Y0U HAVE G00d PICS.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Feb 14 2005, 09:30 AM
> *ASYLUM B1CYCLE PARTS F0R 2005 L00K CRAZY  T0NY0 Y0U HAVE G00d PICS.
> [snapback]2722156[/snapback]​*


Thanks these are from my vault of pics I've been collecting over the years.

Some bikes have been retired, redone, etc but the pics live on to give ideas to peeps ya know? :biggrin:


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

i think i found this on on here a while ago


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Feb 14 2005, 10:41 AM
> *i think i found this on on here a while ago
> [snapback]2722290[/snapback]​*



Wow that's pretty bad ass :thumbsup:

It has one part and I dont know how the hell it steers but it looks cool still


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

cant u see the cut from the fender and the frame? thats how it steers
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Feb 14 2005, 11:10 AM
> *cant u see the cut from the fender and the frame? thats how it steers
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2722320[/snapback]​*


That's cool, lot of damn bondo work man. a headlight would have made a huge difference though but its still cool


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here we go I'll try to post up as many as I can today.

Ancient Times. Damn that girl is a cutie :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What I wanna know is how the hell does Ancient Times stay on the turntable rail WITHOUT any braces to hold it up  I tried that the first time and the bike would not stay up without rail braces but this dude has zip ties only it looks like :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ah here's the pic I could not upload last night at all.

Austrailian Lowrider bike. G'day Mate.


Alright now we're going to sneak up on this unsuspecting croc and rub its belly. Shhhh quiet now, slow, easy *snaps twig* CRUNCH Crikey Me Arm!

I love that show :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatever happened to this bike? He was all up and down the show circuit and now he's just gone. Last time I saw him was Super show 2000 or 2001 I think 

Good old Aztec 2000 out of TX I believe right Noe? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nightmare before Xmas bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy: 

I like the center thing on this one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I don't even remember where I got this pic from but here's someone's project :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

26" Wheels and tires on a 16" or 20" frame :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I've always thought this was a very sophosticated bike, nice colors :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Cool mods on this one. I think they ended up painting it blue.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I've seen this bike in person, nice


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

12" bike :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dam Tony O got the scoop on everyone! GOOD JOB BIG T!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Again I ask how the hell do you balance this chit on a rail with no braces from the axle?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Tony no pics of the WickedDragon 68?? :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 14 2005, 06:12 PM
> *Dam Tony O got the scoop on everyone! GOOD JOB BIG T!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2722738[/snapback]​*


You know it Imma expose all you Mo Fos out there :machinegun:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 14 2005, 06:14 PM
> *Hey Tony no pics of the WickedDragon 68?? :uh:
> [snapback]2722745[/snapback]​*


I'm goin down my list in alphabetical order as it is on my hard drive and yours is last in line dude


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

3 Diamond Tanks. Isn't this trike from NYC or something? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Blue Fantasy out of TX.

Rear skirts attached to the seat post like mine :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bride of chucky with one of the old Prophecy frames.

This bike just doesn't flow right


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yea that Trike is from NYC! Never did much to it I mean them tanks look like an OCC remake, no hate but just my 02.cent


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Candy Man the bike that started it all for Mike Lopez and his once small local club that grew into the legendary club it is today :tears:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

i bet you havent got a picture of my bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The bike no one will ever forget


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 14 2005, 06:35 PM
> *i bet you havent got a picture of my bike
> [snapback]2722820[/snapback]​*


I can always go to www.schwinnstingray.com to download it.

Matter of fact here it is.........................


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

That Display is the ultimate in quality displays ever seen!




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 08:39 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2722829[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hopper Ali's mom and aunt gettin drunk on his Raligh Chopper :roflmao:

Dayum I'd hit it, drunk chicks are cool


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 08:38 AM
> *I can always go to www.schwinnstingray.com to download it.
> 
> Matter of fact here it is.........................
> [snapback]2722826[/snapback]​*


but those arent MINE.


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 08:40 AM
> *Hopper Ali's mom and aunt gettin drunk on his Raligh Chopper :roflmao:
> 
> Dayum I'd hit it, drunk chicks are cool
> [snapback]2722834[/snapback]​*


that bike is worth more than your shit


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Another Child's Play bike. I think there's like 3 out of TX and now a 4th is coming out from Prophecy owners


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

See what I mean, 3rd Chid's play bike from TX. 

How did that become such a popular theme?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This was for sale on ebay. I think the bidding started at $500. I shoulda asked if the girl went with it :cheesy:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

that looks horrible!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'd love to tap dat :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 14 2005, 06:54 PM
> *that looks horrible!!
> [snapback]2722880[/snapback]​*


The bike isn't the reason I saved these pics


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 08:55 AM
> *The bike isn't the reason I saved these pics
> [snapback]2722888[/snapback]​*


whatever you say


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hopper's mum cleaning the crib


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Looks like a huge fuggin steering wheel on top :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

28" bikes? :dunno:

tires come almost to the top of the hood of the truck :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 08:44 AM
> *Another Child's Play bike.  I think there's like 3 out of TX and now a 4th is coming out from Prophecy owners
> [snapback]2722850[/snapback]​*


Ive lost to this one time at the Houston LRM show. It doesnt even have a working hydraulic system, where are the cylinders. I personally like the second one. cleaner paint job and murals. I always compete with him and end up on top. Hed get more points if he gets a better display. I think hes from Hypnotized.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

these seats are cool


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 14 2005, 07:04 PM
> *Ive lost to this one time at the Houston LRM show. It doesnt even have a working hydraulic system, where are the cylinders. I personally like the second one. cleaner paint job and murals. I always compete with him and end up on top. Hed get more points if he gets a better display. I think hes from Hypnotized.
> [snapback]2722922[/snapback]​*


Yeah you're right I see just straight forks on the front, no cylinders there


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Small Change back in da day


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Dazza this was a cool bike :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

one of the coolest club displays I've seen :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here you go Death Dealer.

I still say you need to hook up with FK man.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Triple stacked turntable. dayum :0 

I'd be scurred of that thing falling. As it is my single layer turntable freaks me out enough


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Taco's bike whatup fool?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Mad shout outs to the whole FinestKreations Bike Club crew WorldWide Nationwide, we aint stop cause we cant stop 2005 and IVLIFE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 14 2005, 07:32 PM
> *Mad shout outs to the whole FinestKreations Bike Club crew WorldWide Nationwide, we aint stop cause we cant stop 2005 and IVLIFE!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2723005[/snapback]​*


Post up a pic of your tat and of the plaque tat you gonna put on your girl's azz


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

sorry bout that last pic, Diablitas chick is not WickedDragon's girl, just postin up pics in here with my replies.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I aint did it just yet neither Tattoos have been done thinking of doing it before I go out to AZ just afraid it wont heal in time.



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 09:33 AM
> *Post up a pic of your tat and of the plaque tat you gonna put on your girl's azz
> [snapback]2723007[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

lil deville you iz too quiet up in here


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Euro G trike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Going by alphabetical order I'm barely at the Es :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:

Still for sale, $3,000 I believe is all he wants for this $7,000 bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Saved this pic because of the chainguard, check it out :biggrin:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

check out the forks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 14 2005, 08:17 PM
> *check out the forks
> [snapback]2723162[/snapback]​*


Yeah I know WTF is that thing in front supposed to be? :dunno:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 10:15 AM
> *Saved this pic because of the chainguard, check it out  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2723151[/snapback]​*


I USED TO HAVE A FORK JUST LIKE THAT.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I know you like these original different kinds of bikes hopper so here's another


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

its a springer fork isnt it, just a different kind life a hybrid or something


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 14 2005, 08:20 PM
> *I USED TO HAVE A FORK JUST LIKE THAT.
> [snapback]2723173[/snapback]​*


What is the front thing for? :dunno:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 10:20 AM
> *I know you like these original different kinds of bikes hopper so here's another
> [snapback]2723174[/snapback]​*


thats alright, check this out


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I still like these forks. BOLO made these, wherever he is. :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 14 2005, 08:22 PM
> *thats alright, check this out
> [snapback]2723183[/snapback]​*



That's cool.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 08:22 PM
> *I still like these forks.  BOLO made these, wherever he is. :dunno:
> [snapback]2723184[/snapback]​*


 Pic didn't attach here it is


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 10:21 AM
> *What is the front thing for? :dunno:
> [snapback]2723177[/snapback]​*


IT'S LIKE A SPING FORK.THAT DON'T WORK THAT WELL.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey those used to be mine then I sold them




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 10:26 AM
> *  Pic didn't attach  here it is
> [snapback]2723197[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 14 2005, 08:27 PM
> *IT'S LIKE A SPING FORK.THAT DON'T WORK THAT WELL.
> [snapback]2723201[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 10:41 AM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]2723255[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

its too stiff like tonyo's penis after a night on the internet


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm outta here for lunch but when I get back my collection of hot girls with hot bikes comes out. here's a preview


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMNIT MAN SHE IS HOOOOTTTTT :worship:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 08:49 AM
> *Whatever happened to this bike?  He was all up and down the show circuit and now he's just gone.  Last time I saw him was Super show 2000 or 2001 I think
> 
> Good old Aztec 2000 out of TX I believe right Noe? :dunno:
> [snapback]2722676[/snapback]​*



yep, houston i believe


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ah bak from lunch. I know y'all liked lookin at that bare ass on that last one I posted :biggrin: 

Here's another umm nice looking bike yeah


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This chick is a cutie. Dayum :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:worship:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damn


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I could stare at this one all damn day. I need to make a poster out of this one cuz this one is too damn perfect :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I wanna be the seat on this bike dayum :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This bike is a true playa


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i knew i got in this hobby for a reason


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I would marry this one :worship:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Do u have any more pics of tha girls


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 14 2005, 11:00 PM
> *i knew i got in this hobby for a reason
> [snapback]2723827[/snapback]​*



Hell yeah , chicks dig anything they can straddle and ride :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 14 2005, 11:00 PM
> *Do u have any more pics of tha girls
> [snapback]2723830[/snapback]​*



Only what I'm postin up here but keep checkin I got some fine lookin hynas up in here


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hmm maybe it wasn't the same as that one with the faces on the rear skirts. 

I know where your faces wanna be , get yo minds out of the gutter :twak:

I'm sure she's a smart, talented, respectful young woman :ugh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i know were my face wanna be


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This would make an excellent album cover for Lil Rob's next record. He likes lolo bikes


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

that would look better in my bed


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Almost out of "girls with bikes " pics up in here :tears:


Dayum girl shake dat ass but watch yourself :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

last one of this true playa bike


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

noooooo :tears: find more


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Alright here's a treat. Jumping from "g" to "J" just for this pic of Jenna Jamison on this lolo. This chick is one of the hottest porn stars on the scene and the lolo comes out of Tucson, AZ.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Back on track now, no more girls with bikes, just straight up lolo bikes now


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i agree wit u on that one Tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I liked this one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Grave Digger :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 01:12 PM
> *Almost out of "girls with bikes " pics up in here :tears:
> Dayum girl shake dat ass but watch yourself  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2723874[/snapback]​*


My dad did that display


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Gizmo. I believe this was a midwest bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 14 2005, 11:19 PM
> *My dad did that display
> [snapback]2723901[/snapback]​*



Cool. Hey is that your bike in your avartar? Post it up in here man


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

thats a bad ass bike in his avartar. please post it up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=107717]yes


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Feb 14 2005, 11:23 PM
> *[attachmentid=107717]yes
> [snapback]2723923[/snapback]​*



Yo man you roll with Socios BC? Cool


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This one used to be in FK but he has vanished off the earth since 2000 I think :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Girl's frame flipped upside down


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I coulda bought this one off ebay for like $1100 I think but I missed out :tears:

Nice Elite BC bike though


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

From Chi Town


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I think that was Wicked Dragon's nappy ass head in the shadow in that last one takin the pic ^^^^^^


:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Awesome forks I wonder if they were custom made for the bike or if he found these at a store in China or what ya know?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I liked this seat setup when they did this


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This is Asco's bike I think


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Some people up in here I swear man :uh: All I wanna do is get on here and talk bike talk not smack talk.

thank gawd for this topic that I created I think I'd go insane if I had to hear more of that stupid drama that's been going on :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeSSe96_@Feb 14 2005, 03:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


Gawd Damn................


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks for screwing up my topic guys :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Moving right along now.............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo just let it go homie :biggrin: keep posting thepics of the BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Some of the old bikes were really cool lookin.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Gypsy Rose. wasn't this bike from Kansas or somewhere in the Midwest? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

clean shot of Gypsy Rose bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Harsh Reality


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

why is gypsy rose blue when roses are red?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 15 2005, 01:13 AM
> *why is gypsy rose blue when roses are red?
> [snapback]2724469[/snapback]​*


:dunno: I dunno mayne Gypsy Rose the car had red and pink roses but the bike had blue, maybe the owner just likes blue better


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hellraiser. This bike was cool


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Illusions, still one of my all time fav 20" Full Custom bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

No drama, no fights, nothing but pics up in here


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 02:40 PM
> *Moving right along now.............
> [snapback]2724272[/snapback]​*


HOW MUCH WAS HE ASKING


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

i think this is the black trike I posted last night with its blue paint job isn't it?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Feb 15 2005, 01:36 AM
> *HOW MUCH WAS HE ASKING
> [snapback]2724612[/snapback]​*


I dunno I pulled that pic from the LRB website I think.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I always liked the forks on this one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This bike is from AZ but I haven't seen him show since 2000. Too bad, nice display too


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 02:42 PM
> *I coulda bought this one off ebay for like $1100 I think but I missed out :tears:
> 
> Nice Elite BC bike though
> [snapback]2724017[/snapback]​*


i have another pic of this bike, it's nice. the same paint scheme as Suicide Revenge. it also has a frenched sissy bar.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 15 2005, 01:42 AM
> *i have another pic of this bike, it's nice. the same paint scheme as Suicide Revenge.  it also has a frenched sissy bar.
> [snapback]2724645[/snapback]​*



cool post it up


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hopper's mum cookin him breakfast


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 03:39 PM
> *Thanks for screwing up my topic guys  :uh:
> [snapback]2724268[/snapback]​*


screwing up the topic, how could you not post yourself in your own topic?

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Never noticed the washing machine in the kitchen ^^^^ :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Still the best trike out there IMO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Original Knight's Quest was clean as hell too :thumbsup: I liked the murals


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Oh here's another girl on a bike pic I forgot about


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

do u know any of tha names of these girls


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

anyone happen to have any pics of the janet jackson bike???


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

hey Tony heres a pic to add to u collection


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

sneakers and bikini AINT a good match :0 :uh: 
nice bike but :biggrin:


----------



## Harry's Dream (Feb 15, 2005)

where is harrys dream pic at tony o:guns: :buttkick:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 09:47 PM
> *This is Asco's bike I think
> [snapback]2724059[/snapback]​*


That's right Sir!  but there's one missing starting with the letter "E".


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it son she can come side miy bike :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 15 2005, 05:52 AM
> *hey Tony heres a pic to add to u collection
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's my boy Taco's bike. He doesnt come up in here much but his name is LowridersFinest or somethin like that. The bike has been painted since then and was featured last year in LRB I think or maybe it was 2003 :dunno:

I dont know what the story is on the girl though if she was his girl at the time or what but that was back when he was east coast in FL and he's west coast now out in Cali


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Legions Vegas 03 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i have more pics of that tirke^^^^


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 15 2005, 07:21 PM
> *i have more pics of that tirke^^^^
> [snapback]2728214[/snapback]​*


Yeah its a pretty cool one. I think its from the mid west

post up more pics of it. I think I have one other pic of it somewhere.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This one is from AZ I think but I have never seen it in person


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

it has a really nice seat :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ah here it is


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This cracks me up :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lowrider Skateboard by Elite BC. i see it at super Show, I dunno if he enters or just has it on display with his club :dunno:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

here u go Tony


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That's a weird setup, does he hop the whole front end or just the rear? :dunno:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i really dont think it can hop :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 15 2005, 08:33 PM
> *i really dont think it can hop :dunno:
> [snapback]2728457[/snapback]​*


What's the point of the pump then? :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Low Styles bikes


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

tha look i guess with havin 4 wheels in tha back like that doesnt seem like it could hop


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

hey is that tha Mean Green bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 15 2005, 08:43 PM
> *hey is that tha Mean Green bike
> [snapback]2728493[/snapback]​*


Yeah that's Asco's club I think


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 15 2005, 08:43 PM
> *hey is that tha Mean Green bike
> [snapback]2728493[/snapback]​*


Yeah that's Asco's club I think


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

that is a nice fuckin bike


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

thanks dude!  Yeah - that's MeanGreen (R.I.P.).


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ex member of FK. went on to build the Lil Outer Limits trike I believe.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

r u out of pics Tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Feb 17 2005, 02:09 AM
> *r u out of pics Tony
> [snapback]2734847[/snapback]​*


I have a ton more pics its just I've been so busy today that I haven't had time to post more up.

I think I'm going to start a topic for Super Show 2001, 02, 03, and 04 pics separately but that'll take me weeks to post up  Oh well at least this forum will be flooded with bike pics not hate or stupid crap right?


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

thats tru :thumbsup: 

if u want u can send me some and ill help u post them


----------



## mixedmex2001 (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh shit! its my old bike!! flashbacks!!!!!



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 11:42 PM
> *I coulda bought this one off ebay for like $1100 I think but I missed out :tears:
> 
> Nice Elite BC bike though
> [snapback]2724017[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mixedmex2001_@Mar 1 2005, 09:06 AM
> *Oh shit! its my old bike!! flashbacks!!!!!
> [snapback]2791354[/snapback]​*


Cool man mad props to Elite BC, you guys have some pretty bad ass stuff in your club :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ok I'll start posting some more as I can.

This is a bad ass pic right here. I love this picture


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damn that is bad ass :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

shame its fake huh


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:dunno: but it still looks bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Mar 1 2005, 09:20 PM
> *shame its fake huh
> [snapback]2793158[/snapback]​*



You mean its fake cuz its not really hoppin at the time? Yeah I know but its still col and that's what it would look like if it were hoppin anyway cuz look at the switch on the floor there


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I think this is Lil Outer Limits when he first came out.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Man of Steel bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Martian Bike out of FLA was originally a member of FK I think.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I think the owner of this one was on LIL for a while :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Midnight Flame


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

do u have a pic of that bikes seat Tony


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

make it jjump homes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Mar 1 2005, 11:14 PM
> *do u have a pic of that bikes seat Tony
> [snapback]2793773[/snapback]​*


No  But its cut out like flames and looks cool


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Check out the seat


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i dont know what is it about this bike but i really like tha paint job on it :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Original Mortal Kombat 12"


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mystique. an awesome TX bike. I only saw it at Super Show once and that was it :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Old FK member from FLA


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mythological Twist owner's new bike Psycho Circus


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Creamator, my competition if he didn't sell the frame this year


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

I LIKE POST 343. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_@Mar 2 2005, 02:46 AM
> *I LIKE POST 343. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2794912[/snapback]​*


You love dem original bikes huh? :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

CHECK YOUR PM HOMIE...


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 1 2005, 06:24 PM
> *You love dem original bikes huh? :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2795270[/snapback]​*


YOU KNOW IT. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

TTT for the topic...post all bikes


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

hey keep goin with the collection tonyo


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 1 2005, 08:35 AM~2792532
> *Ok I'll start posting some more as I can.
> 
> This is a bad ass pic right here.  I love this picture
> *



i helped build this bike...


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 05:36 PM~2724614
> *i think this is the black trike I posted last night with its blue paint job isn't it?
> *


 YUP!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

the 2nd one is kings wish its not a trike no more


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Cool glad to see this topic has been "resurrected"


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Aug 5 2005, 04:27 AM~3545261
> *YUP!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *



hey if ur ever selling ur fenders can i buy them off u??


----------



## Crazy T 71 Monte (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2005, 09:29 PM~2721526
> *The LRM staff screwed up at Super Show 2001 in the placement of bikes indoors.  They put this bike "midnight flame" right in between 2 Finest Kreations bikes :dunno:
> 
> I mean not that this bike isn't quality he just isn't in our club.  so the line up went:
> ...



This is my boy Raymonds bike hes in jail right now so i got his bike displayed in my basement.


----------



## Crazy T 71 Monte (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 1 2005, 01:12 PM~2793754
> *Midnight Flame
> *


Attached image(s)


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

bad ass pics Tony O


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

wow someone sorted through hundreds of old topics to TTT this one :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2007, 11:03 AM~8595482
> *wow someone sorted through hundreds of old topics to TTT this one :thumbsup:
> *


Arnt you special. LOL. Hows my sprocket.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

kool topic. and i was looking threw all the pics. and came across the the aztec bike yall were talking about the last time yall saw it. i saw the year befor last at the los manificos show in houston and it hasent changed


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2007, 08:03 PM~8595874
> *Arnt you special. LOL. Hows my sprocket.
> *


its in the works.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this is one of the best topics ive gotten lots of pics from this one 

and damn more then 1 month to do a damn design ur fuken laggin tony :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 21 2007, 01:22 AM~8598574
> *this is one of the best topics ive gotten lots of pics from this one
> 
> and damn more then 1 month to do a damn design ur fuken laggin tony :0
> *



:biggrin: :tears:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 20 2007, 05:22 PM~8598574
> *this is one of the best topics ive gotten lots of pics from this one
> 
> and damn more then 1 month to do a damn design ur fuken laggin tony :0
> *


you could have got me to do it :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its juanitos not mine im just makin a point 
u kno i would go with u dezzzzz


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 09:30 AM~2722999
> *Taco's bike  whatup fool?
> *




DAMN THROW BACK RIGHT THERE BELIEVE IT OR NOT THIS BIKE USE TO BEAT MIKE LINVILLE UNTIL HE GOT ALL HIGH TECH WITH HIS TWISTED TOY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 08:51 PM~2723308
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

NO LIMIT C.C.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

NO LIMIT C.C.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

NO LIMIT C.C.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

NO LIMIT C.C.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/015/l_32d488...c9ff33e0e04.jpg[/IMG]







NO LIMIT C.C.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

GOD DAM this topic needs another TTT. got some good insperation from the pics.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 13 2005, 07:18 PM~2720881
> *
> *



Chucky :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I knew TonyO was a fan of Chucky.... proof, page one Chucky before murals....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 8 2010, 08:36 PM~18770183
> *I knew TonyO was a fan of Chucky.... proof, page one Chucky before murals....
> 
> 
> ...


i thought i reconized that bike. looked good back then and still looking good today.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 8 2010, 09:01 PM~18770315
> *i thought i reconized that bike. looked good back then and still looking good today.
> *


I took care of that Kandy paint, can't afford not too back then


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 10:59 AM~2722905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


throwback pic of one of my bikes :0 :biggrin:


----------

